# Leaky hydraulic quick disconnects



## Jeff White (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey everyone. I have a crazy thing happening that I'm hoping you can help with. I have a 2017 Mahindra 1626 with 54 hours on it, with a front end and back hoe. It's an awesome tractor and I love everything about it, until today. I took the backhoe off and put a newly purchased post driver on. It took me forever to figure out how to connect the hydraulic lines but I eventuallly figured out that I had to connect it to the hose that loops around that controls the 3-point hitch. It has 2 connections on the back of the tractor, a male and a female, and then there is a hose with a female connection. When the backhoe isn't on, you hook the hose with the female connection to the male connection that's on the back of the tractor and that's what drives the 3-point hitch. for some reason, the post driver wouldn't work if I connected it to the female connection on the back of the tractor, it would only work if I connected it to female connection on the hose. somewhere during all those experiments, I unhooked my front end loader quick disconnects and tried plugging the post driver into one of those. It did work but once I figured out what was going on I plugged them all back in and used the post driver for a bit, which was awesome. but I couldn't use the hydraulics on the 3 point hitch. And then I noticed that all the quick disconnects on the front end loader were leaking like crazy. I mean, dumping hydraulic oil. I checked and rechecked and everything was plugged in ok, the collars are all the way forward and everything seems secure, but it just pours oil from the connection. It's not in the threaded areas or anything like that, it's actually in the connection itself. I'm baffled. I went to tractor supply and got a straight swivel connection and took off the quick disconnect female side and replaced it with the swivel connector. I turned on the tractor and tried to operate the front end loader and oil shot out of the swivel portion covering me in oil. The front end loader still operates but spraying oil EVERYWHERE. What am I doing wrong?
So, I guess, 2 questions, anyone know of a different way to control the post driver? and most importantly, what's going on with the leaky connections? I can't use it the way it is.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds like catastrophic failure of the pressure relief valve is allowing too much hydraulic pressure resulting in quick connect seal failure. I suspect a trip to your dealer for warranty service is in order.

As for the spools on the back, I would defer to the operating manual for their purpose and use. I have seen quite a number of small Mahindras and have yet to see one with detachable hoses to the three point lift cylinder. 
I have seen optional rear spools, but they have their own control(s).


----------



## Jeff White (Sep 3, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Sounds like catastrophic failure of the pressure relief valve is allowing too much hydraulic pressure resulting in quick connect seal failure. I suspect a trip to your dealer for warranty service is in order.
> 
> As for the spools on the back, I would defer to the operating manual for their purpose and use. I have seen quite a number of small Mahindras and have yet to see one with detachable hoses to the three point lift cylinder.
> I have seen optional rear spools, but they have their own control(s).


Thank you. I was hoping that wouldn’t be necessary but that’s what I’ll do. I supposed I’ll just leave the attachment on there and have them double check my connections in the back too. Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

